# 
,        :
    ;

    ;

----------


## B@lex

:


>

----------

> 


.

----------


## 123

> .


   - .  -   . ,   .

----------

!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 123

> !


       ,  ,     -

----------


## B@lex

> . ,


*123*,    ,     "",
   ? 
   ,   ?

----------

... (   )  :Big Grin:

----------


## 123

> *123*,    ,     "",
>    ? 
>    ,   ?


    (,    (, )      .  ,       ,

----------


## Nadalz

".  "?

      .

----------


## 123

> ".  "?
> 
>       .


 .  ? ,   ..?   , ...

----------

> 123,    ,     "",
>    ?


  .
    .  :Smilie:

----------


## B@lex

> ,       ,


     -   


> (,    (, )


       "",   )))
 ,    "" -   ))) ))
      "" 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...F1%F1%EA%E8%E5
))) 


> , ...

----------


## B@lex

> .


  ,     ,         :Smilie:

----------


## 123

> -          "",   )))
>  ,    "" -   ))) ))
>       "" 
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...F1%F1%EA%E8%E5
> )))


  -  .        ,        .. -     -   .    ?

----------


## B@lex

> ,        .. -     -   .    ?


   ,   "".

----------


## 123

> ,   "".


   ?    -  ?

----------

> ,     ,


 ...  ?
,     **  ,       **.
,   ,  ** ,  ... :Smilie:

----------


## 123

> ...  ?
> ,     **  ,       **.
> ,   ,  ** ,  ...


        -

----------

http://spravka.gramota.ru/?action=by...E4%E0%ED%EA%E0
(   " / / " -      ,     :Smilie:  )

----------

*B@lex*, .   ?
**,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## 123

> *B@lex*, .   ?


,     .     ,

----------

> ,


    ,        ,     ?         ?
  ,    ,    ? 
  ,   ... :Smilie:

----------


## B@lex

> http://spravka.gramota.ru/?action=by...E4%E0%ED%EA%E0
> (   " / / " -      ,     )


http://www.gramma.ru/DEL/?id=2.2
http://www.gramma.ru/DEL/?id=4.26



> ,


,    ,   ""))


> ?


 , .  +      "")))


> ,    ,    ?


   - ,     ...  ..   -    ))


> ,   ,   ,  ...


   ?** ,    -  "".   .  :Cool:

----------


## 123

> http://www.gramma.ru/DEL/?id=2.2
> http://www.gramma.ru/DEL/?id=4.26
> ,    ,   "")) , .  +      "")))   - ,     ...  ..   -    ))   ?** ,    -  "".   .


. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

, *B@lex*,    .       ,     .   ,   - ,    ""   . 



> "")))


.  :Smilie: 
  , , ,   "-"  "".       ,        .


> ,    ,    ? 
>   - ,     ...  ..   -    ))


     ...     ,        ,  ,      .

...,    ?          ...  :Smilie:

----------

?



 21  2000 . N 190-


** 
      6
 1  7  
"  "

----------


## Siddhartha

,      ?

----------


## sema

,     ?))))

----------


## Siddhartha

> ?


 ?      ,   - ?

----------

,      ,       .

----------

......,      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 123

> ......,      ?


...  -  -

----------


## faust

> ?


...  ,      "",      ...

----------

" "   :Smilie:

----------


## 123

> ?      ,   - ?


   . =

----------

: "   13  1982  ,     10 02 000000"...

----------


## E_As

,     ""

----------



----------


## 72

> 


   ? ...

----------

..  - ,        -      .   -  -     . 
   .   - ,   - .  -.     .  ,  ""  " "   .       "",   "",      .

----------

> ,  ,     -


     -

----------

